# Differences in laws in Thailand?



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

A friend I've told I'm considering a move to Thailand constantly suggests I should think about how "they cane people for spitting on the sidewalk" and other comments related to the differences in laws there compared to the USA. Can those who have or are residing in Thailand comment on differences someone from the USA needs to be aware of if visiting or moving there?


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

I think your friend has Thailand mixed up with Singapore, where caning is one of the authorized punishments.

There are many differences between Thai laws and those in other countries. Examples that spring to mind include:

1. In most Western countries, truth is a defense to a slander or libel action against you - someone sues you for slander/libel for speaking/publishing a negative item about them, you are free from responsibility if you can show that the item was true. Not so in Thailand: if you speak or write something that causes "public humiliation" to someone, they can not only sue you in civil court, they can bring criminal charges for which you can be jailed, and it doesn't matter whether the item was true or not.

2. It is almost impossible for a foreigner to legally own a weapon in Thailand, and even if you make it through the hoops, you can only keep it in your residence, and not carry it outside.

3. Controlled substances laws are much harsher here than in the US.

4. Bribery of public officials, despite being illegal here, is widespread and viewed as a fact of life.

I am sure that here are many more examples; however, like anywhere else, if you don't get stupid, you'll do just fine.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks! Looking forward to more examples of differences from more posters.


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

You can't own land


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

Google Lese Majeste law Thailand !


----------



## Bangkok Baz (Aug 1, 2015)

Prostitution is illegal


I always found that a amusing law


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

bigt116 said:


> Google Lese Majeste law Thailand !


Wow! That thing applies to everyone. Guess you can't insult anyone in Thailand. So much for freedom of speed. Anyone here ever tangled with this or seen someone else get charged with it? It seems so vague - anyone could claim you insulted them.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Bangkok Baz said:


> Prostitution is illegal
> 
> 
> I always found that a amusing law


Amusing indeed - don't they have soapy massage parlors and girls at bars everywhere openly selling themselves?


----------



## Bangkok Baz (Aug 1, 2015)

Thats called taking care same but different not same same


----------



## k777 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, 
In practical, if you're foreigners and you don't involve in the following;
1. Gambling business
2. Smuggling
3. Drugs
4. Crimes
5. Mess up with poweful people.

You would be very very safe from the law enforcing authorities. Even safer than the locals.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

If a foreigner is involved in a traffic accident, ~99% of the time he's deemed to be at fault. Whether he actually was at fault is irrelevant. If the adolescent child of a powerful person kills several others while driving drunk or texting, the consequences to the driver are nil to trivial.

Don't confront a Thai man. It won't end well. In the US there is a lot of posturing before fighting, giving one or both time to back down or for friends to intervene. In Thailand, once you've crossed the line - a line you didn't know existed or that you'd crossed it - the beatdown starts without warning. If he has friends nearby, they'll join in the thump fest.


----------

